# Ice Party Info New Date 2-04-12



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been in communication with Adam Eakle and we have decided to try Rockport for the Ice Fishing Party this year.
It will be a Doug Miller Tribute Party.
We have a tentative date of January 21st in mind. 
We will need a good 8" of safe ice for the event. If not, it will move back a week or two.

This year we will combine the party with BFT and Channel 5 Sports.
Rockport was chosen because it offers several types of fish and because it's a State Park.
The Utah State Parks are sponsors of the Outdoors Show.
Permits and red tape will not be the problem it is with Pineview and the Feds.
We hope to get a reduced parking price but we don't know how much it will by yet.

There will be a need for some volunteers to help and I will post what we need as the event gets closer.

Mark the date on your calendar and I hope to see a lot of UWN Members there,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Ice Party Info*

Waiting..
Waiting.....
Waiting............
(patiently of course)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Ice Party Info*

I'll be there!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Ice Party Info*

I hope it is the 21st because there is a ice derby on the 14th that I am tentatively planning on being to. I will be available to help!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Ice Party Info*

Count me in


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Ice Party Info*

I would like to join the party this year. Hopefully work doesn't get in the way, and we have some solid ice.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ice Party Info*

My only concern with the dates are the Cisco Disco is Jan 21st and the Wyoming Jigging for down syndrome Derby is 20-22. I imagine these might cut into participation.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I talked with Adam about the Disco date. He suggested that we go with Feb 4th for the Ice Party at Rockport.
The State Parks also felt that Feb 4th would have safer ice.
So please make note of the date change.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

Do you mean 2012? Sounds like a good time!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

still in and now I can net my dinner at bear lake


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm good! Thanks GrandpaD!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> I talked with Adam about the Disco date. He suggested that we go with Feb 4th for the Ice Party at Rockport.
> The State Parks also felt that Feb 4th would have safer ice.
> So please make note of the date change.
> Thanks,
> Grandpa D.


Oh yeah! Even better!!


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome! I'm there.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm there!! It's about time for me to meet some of the famous UWN members. Maybe even get an autograph or two. :_O=:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

My twin and I will be there. I will even be trying to get some of my off-site buddies to join my twin and I.

Yeehaw!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i will be there as well as be willing to help depending on the time that i have available i may only be able to be there for a short time


----------



## Doug444UT (Jan 11, 2008)

FYI, the BSA District 27 Klondike Derby will be that same weekend at Rockport, so please be careful driving in to the party. The Scouts will be camped at the south entrance on BOTH sides of the road, and will be crossing the road (likely without looking as many young boys do) :roll: . I'll be there with the Klondike, so I won't be able to participate in the party, but I'll let them know that there will be a lot of traffic that day and we'll all do our best to keep everyone safe. Feel free to drop by and leave any good fishing tips at the red Ram 2500 with the black hood scoop.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info Doug. I respect anyone willing to take a bunch of teenage boys on a winter camp. Good luck.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Ill be there............ Hey Granpa D shoot me an email if there is anything I can do to help out!!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like fun! I'll try to be there. Those perch look like they've done some growing since my last trip.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

The boy and I will be attending this year as well.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

I was in, then took myself out, and now I'm in again. Looking forward to it, and to meeting the Northern guys.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Depending on whether I can get enough gear together, I would like to be there with my kids. then again, if fishing reports just previous to the event are as dismal as they have been lately, I'll just take them bowling instead.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope that people will also think of the party as that, a Party.
Come up and meet some Forum Members and show your thanks and support for our friend Doug Miller.
This will be a fun day even if you don't "Wet A Hook".


----------

